# theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?



## Ion (6. Januar 2018)

*theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?*

Moin zusammen

Ja, die Frage steht im Grunde schon im Titel.
Ich habe mir letztens _theHunter: Call of the Wild_ gegönnt und wollte im Spiel nun gerne DSR nutzen, weil das Gestrüpp und die Bäume schon arg flimmern, trotz FXAA, SMAA und TAA. Die höheren Auflösungen kann ich auch auswählen, allerdings nicht auf "Übernehmen" klicken.
Gibt es da einen Trick? Oder funktioniert DSR generell nicht bei dem Game? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?*

Standard Tests: 
- Desktop downsamplen bevor du das Spiel startest 
- ini edit, falls vorhanden


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?*

Mit der ini hat es geklappt. 
Danke 

Das sieht jetzt deutlich besser aus!


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?*

Sehr gut.

Wie ist das Game eigentlich so? Hatte es auch schonmal aufm Schirm.


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wie ist das Game eigentlich so? Hatte es auch schonmal aufm Schirm.



Der Einstieg ist ziemlich schwierig, da das Tutorial eigentlich nur aus ganz viel Text besteht, den man optional im Menü ("PDA") abrufen kann.
Aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt, wird man mit einem sehr entspannenden und zugleich sehr spannenden Jagd-Simulator belohnt. Neulich z. B. hatte ich Jagd auf einen Hirsch gemacht und durch Zufall unterwegs einen Rotfuchs entdeckt. Letzteren hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehen, ihm also meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Dann kommt dieses heran schleichen, mit der Hoffnung nicht gerochen, gehört oder gesehen zu werden (wird alles simuliert, die Windrichtung ist sogar zu beachten). Das ist extrem spannend und der Höhepunkt ist dann letztlich der Schuss. Die Eintrittsstelle der Kugel wird auch simuliert, ein Tier besteht da aus Herz, Lunge, Muskeln etc. - es wird also genau einbezogen *wo* deine Kugel eintritt und ob das Tier dann direkt stirbt oder nur leicht blutet. Dabei spielt auch der Puls deines Jägers eine Rolle, weil du beim zielen die Luft anhalten kannst bzw. musst um sicher zu treffen. Die Trophäe des erlegten Tieres einzusammeln, belohnt dich dann mit XP und Geld. Und du selbst bist dann auch einfach glücklich, weil du es geschafft hast. Ist mal was anderes, abseits dieser ganzen Schwachsinns-Shooter .. 

Zudem sieht es einfach gut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: theHunter Call of the Wild - Kein DSR möglich?*



Ion schrieb:


> Zudem sieht es einfach gut aus:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey, das neue Crysis

Gruß


----------

